# Any Vendors



## RiseCon (Apr 17, 2020)

Has Anyone Notice every Regional / National Company Dropping prices?


----------



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes..I'm seeing inspection 8bucks, and some lawn cut 18$

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

That is when you stop doing them. Prices should be going up. The way Trump has screwed up the economy there should be lots of foreclosures soon.


----------



## cleaning3k (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes!

I just got on board with SG and they gave me their price sheet and it is WAAAAAYY out-dated! 

$30($24) for maid refreash?? Don't forget buy cone air fresheners - which are $1 each - one property took 12 cones! 

$24-12 = $12

$12 - $30 labour - $10 supplies - $5 fuel= (-$33profit ) 

(they take 20-25% of price when they pay out)

$150($120) for initial maid service??

We easily charge $200+ for an initial cleaning! 

Its $25 for Grass Re-Cuts

I charge $48 for a small re-cut

Its $75 for iniital cuts

And they want the shrubs trimmed, edging and weed treatment- under the same price!

I easily get $150 for an initial cut!

I talked to my creditialor about the prices and how come they are soooo out-dated?

Her response was that , she has no control over pricing, that is what price they agreed with their clients. 
Basically- theres nothing that she can do about prices. And there is NO ONE that I can speak to about prices. 

Her other response was - Well, we are going to be sending you a lot of orders. 

What she and the Nationals do not realise is that 'staying busy' does NOT equate to PROFIT.

Dont these companies realise that we are getting our own work out here?

They think that we get our Fuel, Repairs, INsurancne , supplies, equipment, labor - FOR FREE!


---------

Needless to say, I requested that she placed our account on Hold, and to re-assign those maid orders to another vendor becasue there is NO WAY my company is sending workers out, in the HEAT, surrounded by bugs, away from their families - for FREE. 

I will contenue to do business with my local realtors.


----------



## buenavista NY (Jul 7, 2020)

cleaning3k said:


> Yes!
> 
> I just got on board with SG and they gave me their price sheet and it is WAAAAAYY out-dated!
> 
> ...


I am seeing this way to often ,prices are dropping drastically and when ever I say something I get the run around. I think I need a way out and trying to find other options, how did you find work with realtors? Are there different types of realtors that I should look for? how did you get in with them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

You are brilliant What an insightful post


----------



## amyra1 (Aug 17, 2020)

cleaning3k said:


> Yes!
> 
> I just got on board with SG and they gave me their price sheet and it is WAAAAAYY out-dated!
> 
> ...


I was able to negotiate higher prices than they offered at SG, but it took some doing, and they are still not as high as other companies are paying, but they fill a void in my routes to help us out.


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

At least with FNMA, contractors such as Safeguard, do not "set"prices. FNMA sets the prices and allowable amounts for each service, and in turn the national sets prices for their vendors. Some companies price gouge and bill the client the maximum while paying the vendor completing the work next to nothing. It's ridiculous. How does Safeguard even get away with taking a % away from a vendor anyways. Ridiculous.


----------

